# Egg share decisions not following NHS advice!



## Jeddly (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi all, does anyone have any literature on hereditary cancer? I have a some breast cancer survivors in my family and was advised to have genetic screening for the BRCA faulty gene. 
Then I was told by several clinics that even if the gene test came back negative (ie I do not have a hereditary gene mutation) they still would not accept me for egg sharing as I would still be at higher risk. 

However, the NHS says different!

'if predictive testing shows that a healthy relative has not inherited the fault identified in the family, then their risk of breast cancer is the same as the general population.' (http://www.nhs.uk/ipgmedia/national/Breakthrough%20Breast%20Cancer/Assets/Genetictesting-aguideforpeoplewithafamilyhistoryofbreastcancerBBC21pages.pdf)

So how can clinics justify asking people to get tested and then not pay any attention to the outcome?! I dont get it. 

Has anyone else had this?

Thanks
Em


----------



## Lil Elvis (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi Emcat,

This is actually really hard. As a recipient of donor eggs I had to put my faith in the clinic that they would have ruled out any potential health issues with respect to our donor - the only information I was given when we 'accepted' was her blood type, height, hair colour and eye colour. As my DH also has a family history of cancer - his father died at 52 of prostate cancer and his sister at 49 of liver cancer (secondary to breast cancer), other family members also suffering cancer and both his late sister and cousin having multiple sclerosis - I personally would have been extremely worried had I subsequently found that there was a history of cancer in my donor's family too. I was only able to access the salient details of my donor's health records after my daughter was born. As someone who has battled infertility and had to deal with a loved one undergoing cancer treatment (my sister-in-law was my best friend, and how I met my husband) I can completely understand how tough it all is for you right now. I married my husband (and his own life-threatening medical condition) knowing what the risks were, but I was not able to know my donor's medical history so I had to rely on the clinic.

This probably isn't the response you wanted to see, but with egg sharing then it really is just as much about your potential recipient as it is about you. I am so sorry that you are having to go through so much and I really do hope that you find a way forward.

Caroline xxx


----------



## Jeddly (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi Caroline,

Thanks for your response, actually, it is probably what I needed to hear. I know that clinics have good reasons for their decisions, it just hard to hear, especially when they say one thing and then change their minds!

My DH currently is having chemo at present and everything seems so hard to put into context, so thanks for helping with that!

Kind regards,
Em


----------

